# California kingsnake with cage



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm selling my adult female California kingsnake and her cage. I'm going in a different direction with my collection so decided to sell her. She is approx 40" 452g. She never refuses a meal, she is a bit flighty when picking her up but is okay in your hands. Never bitten me. 

36x18x18 front opening 
Exo terra UTH 
50w halogen basking bulb and fixture 
all decor in picture 
- 2 exo terra hides (one not pictured) 
-1 zoo med humid hide 
- skull 
-branches 
- large exo terra water dish 
- cork round 


Asking 
$100 for the kingsnake 
$150 for cage and decor 

$225 for everything 
Snake must be sold before tank.


----------

